# The Jester’s Chalice



## TimR (Dec 23, 2021)

I’ve been working on this piece on and off for past several months. Turn a bit, add some clear cast in 4 different orientations, turn some and repeat till final shaping. Used a lot of clay to form little dams to allow adding while on lathe. I’m sure my wife will figure out a way to light up the inside to shine through
About 11” tall, banksia pod and walnut.
Doesn’t show up well but the inner part of the spalted hickory stem is yellow clear cast.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 15 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 23, 2021)

That is really nice. Great job! How did you do the stem?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 23, 2021)

That is really something special @TimR

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 23, 2021)

I’m not a big fan of turning banksia pods, but this one of my favorite. Nice job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2021)

Now that is pure art! Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 23, 2021)

This is just awesome Tim. I find that projects that take time and evolve during the process are satisfying and fulfilling.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 23, 2021)

Beautiful work! The piece stands alone as work of art, but when you light it, is really special!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2021)

I can see why it took so long! Outstanding! The lighting really adds a dynamic effect! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 23, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That is really nice. Great job! How did you do the stem?


Thanks Eric. So, the stem basically involves following steps...
- Drill out blank and fill with dyed Clear Cast
- Turn blank round and to shape at each end.
- Mark lines for the twist...here's one way...
- Use rough micro-rasp files and chain saw files to carve out
- Use some cloth backed sandpaper thats been cut or torn into about 1/8" wide strips to sand flutes

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TimR (Dec 23, 2021)

William Tanner said:


> This is just awesome Tim. I find that projects that take time and evolve during the process are satisfying and fulfilling.


Thanks Bill. Yea, I hear what you're saying, but I also have a half dozen or so other projects that haven't been finished (yet!) as I lost interest along the way.


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 23, 2021)

Very unusual and beautiful piece Tim. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 23, 2021)

Way cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 23, 2021)

TimR said:


> I’ve been working on this piece on and off for past several months. Turn a bit, add some clear cast in 4 different orientations, turn some and repeat till final shaping. Used a lot of clay to form little dams to allow adding while on lathe. I’m sure my wife will figure out a way to light up the inside to shine through
> About 11” tall, banksia pod and walnut.
> Doesn’t show up well but the inner part of the spalted hickory stem is yellow clear cast.
> 
> ...


Nice! Especially the cast center of the stem. Touches like that tend to be overlooked

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 23, 2021)

Wow Tim, how many challenges does that one piece compete in??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2021)

This is a really special piece Tim, spectacular!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 24, 2021)

Wow! Just WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Woodhaul (Dec 24, 2021)

That's awesome. You wood wizards amaze me !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Dec 30, 2021)

That is just superb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

